# (Solved) Myst-Exile installation on XP?



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

Bought MYST - Exile intentending to istall it on my computer which had Windows 98. Motherboard went out and I got a HP Pavilion with WindowsXP as part of the package. Is there any way I can install the Myst - Exile program on it ?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Glad you asked this. I'm gonna track down and se if I can play my Riven and Myst pack. Might have to get an upgrad, or patch, as its Win98.

Whoops, what was your question again 

This is the requirements for Exile:

Windows 95/98/ME 
233MHz Pentium II or faster 
64 MB RAM 
200 MB hard disk space 
4X CD-ROM drive or faster 
640x480 display, High Color (24 bit) 
Optional 8 MB Video Card with 32 bit color support 
Video and Sound cards compatible with DirextX 7 or higher 
DirectX 7 or higher

Also, I know yours is XP, but I found this there as well.



> Can I run the game on Windows NT or 2000
> 
> Unfortunately, Windows NT and Windows 2000 are not supported Operating Systems for Ubi Soft games. We do state on the box that only Windows 95 and 98 are supported. Windows NT and 2000 use completely different file structures from Windows 95 and 98. These OSes were also designed with security features designed for Business, not for home use. While it is possible to run Myst III: Exile on Windows NT or 2000, it is not recommended. Problems may result from doing so, and Ubi Soft will not be able to offer you technical support if you are using Windows NT or 2000.
> Please be aware that Windows 2000 is a business Operating System first and foremost. As such, it is not inteded for use with games. Thank you for your understanding in this matter


So, maybe not for you.....or me 

I'd best get my other PC to run Win98 then.

If you get it to run, this seems a good place for patches, cheats, etc:

http://ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...std_alp.php?p_sid=sKox2c1g&p_lva=&p_sp=&p_li=

Regards

eddie


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

Just got a reply from ubi. What it amounts to is that XP is too new for them to consider it and they may or may not do something about it - Microsoft and ubi stick to the user once again - Disgusted


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Apples:
Doesn't surprise be that they won't support XP but have you tried to install it? (You didn't say) Did you run into probs?
I can try to install Exile tonight or tomorrow on XP Pro.
I'll probably try Myst and Riven too just to see.


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

angel - Had installed Myst-Exile. Couldn't install the ubi stuff that came with it. Got error message as soon as I tried to start it. Have removed it, but will reinstall so that I can give you more detail, Apples


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

Angel: Reinstalled Exile. message on the installation stating that - Microsoft DirectX 8.0 setup not for Windows NT
On running program with the software option I got an error.
under Module 1 M3.exe
Some technical data was:
code - 0xc0000005
flags - 0x00000000


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Ok, I'll have a look at it later at home and let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I'm terribly sorry I took so long to get back to you.
Ok...
I installed it on XP Pro and was able to run it with no problems.
I noticed that the error message you listed mentioned DirectX 8.0. XP comes with version 8.1. During the install there was an option to install Direct X (not the Direct X install option on the main install screen but a check box at the end of the installation with the question about whether to add shortcuts, etc). Did you have this checked? I did uncheck mine (so it wouldn't install it) because I knew 8.1 was already on here. If you did install 8.0, that my be apart of the problem since it is working for me. Can you install 8.1 again and then give the install another go?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

In addition, there are a few patches available for Exile (though I didn't need them) and I know one deals with errors in M3.exe.


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

Acting on your suggestion I did the following things. 
First I would like to say I have a HP computer that I got 2 weeks ago. It came with XP already installed. 
I checked with the Help and Support feature and it said that I have DirectX 8.0 . I then went to Microsoft and found that they had DirectX 8.1 for Windows 95, 98, and ME. They also had it for Windows 2000. Then they state that it is already on XP. Not according to my Help message !
I downloaded 95,98,ME version. On trying to install I was told to use 2000 version. I downloaded that and it seemed to install OK. I then reinstalled MystIII-Exile and ran it . Still getting the same error message. 
Where do you look to find just what version of Directx the sytem thinks it has ?
Thank you for your efforts - Pete Brown


----------



## Apples (Nov 26, 2001)

Angel - you are an angel indeed.
I followed up on your suggestion on the patches offered by UBI . At first I couldn't find any reference to M3.exe, but then I spotted it. Downloaded the patch , installed it and voila !! The game now works.
Thank you - Pete Brown
PS - How does one find the level of things like Directx.


----------

